# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Wow... Amazing... I Did It... Really Did It...

## Leixor

Please forgive me if I rant, as this JUST happened. I haven&#39;t even written it in my dream journal yet... there is no danger of forgetting it. Also bear with me today, I am going to have 100,000 questions...I&#39;ll try not to get annoying but theres just so much I must know.

I just had what I would consider my first _REAL_ lucid dream. I have had 3 before since I began this journey, but none any longer than a minute. Just now I had one that lasted at LEAST 10 minutes... I can only describe it as hyperrealistic... but more on that in a moment. First let&#39;s start where it all began. (*I know this is going to be somewhat long, please forgive me*)

I went to bed around 2am, my usual time. I set my alarm for 6 intending to WBTB WILD. I had trouble falling asleep so I reset the alarm for 7. Finally I fell asleep. At 7 my alarm woke me. I got up and used the restroom and scrounged for some food. I went and lay in bed half asleep, and ate the snacks. I had the beginnings of a headache which felt suspiciously like a migraine. I tried to WILD but I was really not up for it and gave up rather quickly. It took me FOREVER to fall back to sleep... I&#39;d say I was awake til 8am.

Note: Large chunks of this have been edited out... it&#39;s really long... edited portions marked by "......."
Begin dream portion... lucid in blue:

I was on like a school playground somewhere. I remember being in close proximity to the monkey bars when for some reason it struck me. "I&#39;m  dreaming..." The shivers I get upon this realization strike me as usual but I ward them off. Knowing my original plan for my first lucid dream had eluded me thrice before by trying to force it, I instead decide to explore my dreamworld
......
Details edited for length: I attempted to summon an object from behind my back, as a kind of test. It worked... kind of... it was somewhat broken.
......
Details edited for length: I learned to fly, this encompasses the biggest chunk of my dream
......
At this point I decided to try my original goal, feeling I had progressed far enough to give it a shot. Rather than spinning as had been my previous method I had asked in REAL LIFE on this board for other methods. I remember someone saying go to a door and imagine where you want to be is on the other side. I decided this is what I would do. I couldn&#39;t find a door but instead found a grand archway probably 10 feet across and 15 feet high. I faced my back to it and envisioned that where I wanted to be would be beyond that archway when I turned around. I turned. Nothing... same dreamscape as before. One more try I thought. Facing my back to it again, I put all of my resolve into this moment wanting it more than anything so far. I turned. It changed. Unlike the rest of my dream, it wasn&#39;t in vibrant color, rather it was washed and grey. Nevertheless it WAS where I wanted to be. However, WHO I wanted to be there wasn&#39;t, there were like 3 or so children playing in the grass. I remember thinking "you kids aren&#39;t supposed to be here" and considered just wishing them away but decided against it. Instead I approached one of them and asked "Would you please leave?" Immediatly they all vanished. I had come so far now that I knew the rest would fall into place. Indeed it did. She appeared before me, looking somewhat different than she should of, nevertheless... This caused an upsurge of powerful emotions inside me and I almost lost it but I refocused and it clarified. I walked to her, this being the very moment I set out on this journey for. We embraced and it felt more realistic than anything thus far. I closed my eyes in the moment... completely satisfied. I felt the dream begin to fade... I didn&#39;t care... I did it... I can come back...  
...
False Awakening 1
...
False Awakening 2
...
Actual Awakening
So there it is. One of the most amazing things I&#39;ve ever experienced. I got hardly any sleep last night... it doesn&#39;t matter... I am so full of energy and amazement and emotions... It&#39;s all thanks to this website and all of you. Thank you all so much, I cannot begin to express my gratitude. I will post various questions throughout the day I have but for now I&#39;ve gotta do real life things...

----------


## 90sjesus

Leixor&#33; I&#39;m so happyfor you, congratulations&#33; Sounds like an incredible dream. You wer able to exert a good amount of control, changing the dreamscape and making the children vanish&#33; I didn&#39;t know you had a personal quest, i&#39;m so glad you were able to start this. And yes, hopefully you&#39;ll be able to return and see her again. 

I&#39;m a firm believer in the hyperreality some dreams can bring. The sun seems to shine more brightly than real life in my lucid dreams. What was it that actually triggered lucidity for you, or did you just suddenly &#39;know&#39;.

----------


## cecile

Aah&#33; Congradulations  :smiley: 
I remember when I had my first lucid dream
except..
mine pales in comparison to yours
yess
but
I&#39;m curious as to who you wished in to your dream
must be someone special
hah  :smiley:

----------


## Rory

I&#39;m kind of jealous as we joined on the same day  :tongue2: 

Sounds really cool, I&#39;m happy for you at the same time, although jealousy is far more present in my mood.

What was your control like, did you have full control or were a lot of things not done by you?

----------


## Leixor

@90sjesus
What caused it? I am not entirely sure. Of the 4 LDs I&#39;ve had, 3(including this one) I have just "got it" and then preformed a reality check to confirm. The 4th I was suspicious that I might be dreaming, but the reality check is what really did it there.

@cecile
Well... you can read my FIRST lucid dream here
it was short with not a lot of control... it was my true first but I call this one my first as it was my first that had any actual impact and feeling and control... and that I accomplised anything in.

@Rory
Thanks... yeah I have been jealous recently thinking, wow this people have these amazing experiences and I get 45 seconds... woo... As for control, it was pretty much total... I didn&#39;t test it a lot because trying too hard to control things was what caused my previous 3 to end so abruptly. The things I did worked... kind of... you can read about them here.

Oh and yes, a lot of people are curious as who I "wished" into my dream. It&#39;s very personal to me. It&#39;s someone I have always wanted to meet but it is impossible in real life. That&#39;s about all I&#39;ll say  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome "first" experience, man&#33;  ::goodjob2:: 

There is nothing like that first experience of clarity and control, is there? I&#39;ve been lucid dreaming since I was a kid (though with less control, back then) but that feeling of amazement and wonder comes rushing back to me every time I realize I&#39;m dreaming. Welcome to the beginning of a pretty badass adventure.  ::cooler:: 

Keep it up&#33;

----------


## Wolffe

Wohoo&#33;&#33; What a lot you achieved too&#33; Congratulations&#33; I&#39;m glad you eventually got that door technique to work  :tongue2:  I find that it&#39;s very temperamental these days&#33; If you can&#39;t always find a door, try to imagine one dropping outta the sky. It&#39;s worked in the past so I guess it could work for you too&#33; Good luck with all future dreaming&#33;   ::dreaming::

----------


## Leixor

So many things I didn&#39;t clarify in the original post... heh I was excited I couldn&#39;t sit still... well I still can&#39;t really... all this energy and I had nothing to do today... hehe 
One of the things I didn&#39;t say was occasionally I had that feeling that it was all fading... I did the hand rub thing that I&#39;ve seen suggested on here quite a few times. It worked but it created the most intriguing sensation. It felt like I was rubbing my hands while they were "asleep" numb/tingly. Another interesting thing is I kept noticing my mouth felt numb and like I needed to swallow. I tried to once and that made the dream start to fade... So I ignored it from then on. I wonder if in these cases it was my physical self I became aware of? I don&#39;t know... it&#39;s interesting. The mouth numbness caused me to try to speak at one point, just to make sure I could... Well I could and in fact it was so realistic it startled me heh... As for the two false awakenings... they were interesting as well. The first I awoke and after crying for a bit, due to the emotion of the previous experience, I came in to my computer (to post on here heh). At this point I realized I could set objects on fire with my mind (scary lol)... It didn&#39;t click for about 45 seconds then I got the "Oh you dork you are still asleep" feeling. And I woke up again. This time I was on to it from the start and I did a reality check straight away. Yep still asleep. In my excitement over the triumph over my own mind I got excited... and woke up for real... Actually my initial feeling upon awakening was interesting to. When I first woke up I thought "Wow what time is it?" For a brief 5 seconds I had no recollection of what I had just done. Then it started to come back and my first reaction was utter shock and disbelief. "No way... did I? I did... wow..." I went to write in my dream journal but it all came back so fast and vividly I was just stunned. I wrote in my dream journal "I did it... So amazing... I can&#39;t write it at the moment" In the most shaky scrawled handwriting you can imagine haha. After I wrote my posts on here I turned on some music and danced... I just had so much excitement and energy it was unreal. I still can barely contain myself... I&#39;m rambling huh... haha oh well...

----------


## Snakecharmer1222

Very inspiring dream&#33; Now I&#39;m more determined to becoming lucid, thanks&#33;   :smiley:  Hope you will have many more LDs

By the way, have you taken a glance at the LD experience checklist in the tutorials? They have tons of stuff you could do when being lucid if you ever run out of ideas  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Leixor

> Very inspiring dream&#33; Now I&#39;m more determined to becoming lucid, thanks&#33;   Hope you will have many more LDs
> 
> By the way, have you taken a glance at the LD experience checklist in the tutorials? They have tons of stuff you could do when being lucid if you ever run out of ideas 
> [/b]



Oh yeah I&#39;ve read it... I have many many many ideas of my own though... hehe

----------


## mountain

> I remember someone saying go to a door and imagine where you want to be is on the other side. I decided this is what I would do. [/b]



that was me &#33; that was me&#33; THAT WAS ME&#33; well ive accomplushed my goal of helping at least one noob increase there LDing ability and it feels phenomonal&#33; your welcome sir&#33; and have a wonderful nights sleep&#33;  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Waite

i too have set out on becoming lucid for a reason similar to yours, and reading this has made me more determined than ever.

----------


## Leixor

> i too have set out on becoming lucid for a reason similar to yours, and reading this has made me more determined than ever.
> [/b]



You can do it, and if you&#39;re like me it will be more powerful and wonderful than you ever thought it might possibly be. On a side note when I said "I can come back" hehe... I still haven&#39;t managed to yet (well I did for a brief like... half a second)... >_< I had some problems where I kept waking up from my lucid dreams after 15 seconds or so. I&#39;ve gotten over that now and my last 3 have been greather than 3 minutes. I forgot how to fly though bah. Fortunatly this is one of the few instances in life where you get a new shot at it every day (or night).

----------


## chron911

Sounds amazing, thank you for sharing that story, but you filled the plot with holes. Please post full story, we dont care about the length well read it&#33;

----------


## jswift

dont trip

----------


## Nikolaa

> Thank you all so much, I cannot begin to express my gratitude.[/b]



was that feeling really strong?wloud u want to do it again?did it really move u in a strongly good way?u can repay everybody on this site and this site,help everybody have the same expiriance,help them as much as u can,upgrade them as ppl upgraded u here :wink2:

----------

